# White dots on side of tank



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

Not too sure what these are. I popped one and it had kind of a thicker liquid in it that ended up dissolving but it was definitely encased before I pierced it. I'm quite certain they aren't my snail's eggs, and they shouldn't be any eggs from my fish (platy, peppered cory, and hatchet fish).


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

They also do not appear to be moving. I just scrubbed the walls of the tank yesterday so I doubt it's any fungus or algae unless I'm unaware of a 24 hour type.


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

Freshwater tank, obviously. 
And it's a 15 gallon tank if you were wondering.


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

Post 4...so I can post some pictures.


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand 5...


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are cory eggs, but unless you have more than 1 most likely not fertilized.


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, now I feel bad for popping one 

Interesting. I have 3 of them so that's probably the answer! Thank you much!
I was unaware they laid the eggs like that. And just out of curiosity, why are they about halfway up on the side of the tank? Do they kind of float up and stick wherever?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories will stick the eggs on just about any surface, On glass, under leaves, powerheads just anywhere. They should start hatching in 3 to 5 days, depending on the temp of the tank. Hope you have a lot of plants and hiding places so that maybe you will soon have little cories swimming in the tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

wow pretty cool! let us know if they hatch!


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats awesome I wish my cories would breed, how did you get them to do that?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One way to get them to breed is make sure they are getting good food, like bloodworms, shrimp pellets then when you do your water change do a 50% change with slightly cooler water.


----------



## LockeUp (Feb 10, 2012)

I did do a recent water change but didn't do the colder water. However, it did get pretty cold in my room right after as I was out of town for a couple days. That and I did feed them blood worms as well. So maybe that had something to do with it. But overnight I guess the fish got hungry because the eggs are all gone now. Here's to next time! *pc


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

AAHHH that sucks we were looking forward to seeing little cories, I'm gonna try Susancats advice to see if I can get mine to breed.


----------

